# After years of hard work, it's time to live the dream. Need <5k offset recommendations.



## Hillbilly Tech Mgr (Nov 18, 2021)

For the past 5 years I have had one dream: to own a home with a backyard I can put a smoker in. I have, at last, purchased a home with a nice backyard and no HOA. I am very interested in spending some serious time on managing the smoker, learning how to keep good temps and being able to burn real wood- and as another poster referenced, day drinking without the wife hassling me. This will be my weekend getaway.

My primary concern would be the ease of maintaining consistent temps and quality/volume of smoke. Food production volume is not a huge issue. I generally entertain a group of six who will be the primary consumers of my smoked goods (unless the rest of the neighborhood starts knocking after smelling whats going down- I am in a suburb.) All this being said, being able to cook enough for 12 should be plenty.

I also plan to get a separate smoker at some point for weekday quick smoking (mostly fish) and something that can handle cold smoking for cheeses and such.

Assuming a budget of no more than 5k, what would be the absolute best I can get?


----------



## ofelles (Nov 19, 2021)

Very well constructed, heavy steel, and highly rated.
Lone Star Grillz:  https://lonestargrillz.com/collections/smokers
Lang Smokers:   https://langbbqsmokers.com/


----------



## Hillbilly Tech Mgr (Nov 19, 2021)

ofelles said:


> Very well constructed, heavy steel, and highly rated.
> Lone Star Grillz:  https://lonestargrillz.com/collections/smokers
> Lang Smokers:   https://langbbqsmokers.com/



Should I aim for a certain size for temp control?


----------



## BigW. (Nov 19, 2021)

Congrats on livin the dream!


----------



## ofelles (Nov 19, 2021)

I do not own a stick burner so I am not an expert.   From what I have read and heard, the higher end cookers are easier to maintain the temp in.  The air flow is more reliable and the thicker material helps.  Hopefully someone with experience can jump in.
I own a Lone Star insulated cabinet smoker and can attest to the build quality of Chris's cookers.  Plus if you call them up they are very helpful and will answer your questions.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 19, 2021)

Hillbilly Tech Mgr said:


> Assuming a budget of no more than 5k, what would be the absolute best I can get?



Congrats on the upgrades in life and finally being able to live the dream. The possibilities are endless and you're gonna get a ton of replies so I won't clutter things up with another one. What has been posted already are some fantastic suggestions. Mostly I just wanted to chime in that with your budget you can get an excellent quality cooker. It's the folks with a $250 budget that want what you're looking for that are difficult to point in the right direction   

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 19, 2021)

Hillbilly Tech Mgr said:


> Should I aim for a certain size for temp control?



A smaller smoker is gonna be easier to maintain steady and consistent temps and use less fuel doing it. I'd guess that something in the 48" range will be plenty for you, efficient to run, and easier to maintain temps. You might want to check with Jeff ( 

 jcam222
 ) about his recent purchase. He got a used Lang 84 and loves it. He's planning to start up a catering company so went bigger for that reason. He and possibly Al ( 

 SmokinAl
 ) might be able to fill in some blanks. Al also has a Lang I believe but a smaller one than Jeff's. Lang has a reputation for being a top notch smoker but there are a lot of good brands out there.

Robert


----------



## golfpro2301 (Nov 19, 2021)

Where you located? That may make big difference due to shipping cost

for $5k I would go outlaw Patio. They are getting a lot of recognition and well known teams arenusing them

after that you look at
Workhorse-very popular right now. Would be my 2nd choice
Aaron franklin pit
Lone star grillz
Moberg
Pitmaker
Shirley


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2021)

I love my Lang as do many folks on here. The reverse flow design I think is great. Temp management is honestly easy on it and it’s almost impossible to get anything but thin blue smoke. That said others to consider would be Meadowcreek , Bell Fab (several folks including 

 TNJAKE
 have them) Yoder and Outlaw. As others said proximity to you may be a factor. Congrats on the new place and smoking area!


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 20, 2021)

Congrats.  

I have the 20" Marshall  from Horizon and I love it.









						Horizon Smokers
					






					www.horizonbbqsmokers.com


----------



## MandoNKingwood (Dec 3, 2021)

I've been using a Klose pit for about 3 years and love it.  Backyard Chef.....20”x 40” Main Chamber, 20” x 20” Sq. Vertical Slow Smoker & 20”x 20” Square Firebox.  About $3500 with some upgrades.  See https://bbqpits.com/products-2/pipe-smokers/
Excellent quality.  Made in Houston Texas area.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2021)

If I was going to put $5000 into an offset I would seriously consider looking at used cookers too. For $5000 you can get some serious stuff.


----------

